# Good person in the Sarasota or surrounding area to fix electricl issue with livewell?



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Not much to this system. I would replace the switch first, I have found that most electrical pump issues usually start there. I don’t know how old your wiring is but if the switch doesn’t fix it then run new wires. It’s relatively cheap to do this considering the cost of a mechanic.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I ran new wires and am hoing that fixes it. I did try switching the switch out with another one and that didn't fix it, so I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds like a bad ground. When 
you replaced the wire did you use tinned wire or just auto supply stuff ?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes definitely you are loosing your ground connection, when you see your voltage dissipate like that its a good sign. If you have an ammeter you can confirm that. I would look at the condition of the switch, clean and Boeshield all your connections. Definitely check the ground wire or run a new one before going any deeper. GL!


----------

